# Ordenadores Portatiles y Gentoo(cerrado)

## darkelphos

Hola, es mi primer post en este foro. Actualmente tengo gentoo puesta en mi amd64 sin ningun problema y ahora me quiero comprar un portatil.

Entonces mis preguntas son:

1º Se puede? Supongo que si, pero por si acaso.

2º ¿Que procesador de portatiles da menos problemas?

3º Algun portatil en especial? (cond. ligero y 1000e no mas.) Es para trabajar nada de entretenimiento, programar y demas.

4º Marca de portatil influye?

Informarme de todo lo que se os ocurra de problemas y cosas que me pueden pasar con gentoo en un portatil.

Asiasss 

P.D. Yo tengo echado el ojo a un portatil Acer Travelmate 3002 y no se que mas, que pesa nada y un monitor de 12". Lo dixo un portatil  :Razz: 

 Muchas asias de ante manoooo   :Laughing: Last edited by darkelphos on Sun Oct 02, 2005 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lanshor

Claro que se puede  :Very Happy:  yo tengo gentoo en mi portatil y rula perfe sin ningun problema, solo tienes que mirar dos cosas:

- Que el hardware este sorportado en linux (que casi seguro que todo lo estara)

- Y que te lo vendan bien hecho, es decir, que aguante bien las temperaturas con el procesador currando a 100% durante mucho tiempo, algunos portatiles supongo que por mal diseño, o insuficientes disipadores se calientan en exceso si los exprimes muxo y entonces se apagan.

EL mio nunca me ha dado ningun problema de ese tipo (lo unico que la bateria me a petado, pero con las baterias ya se sabe),,,

----------

## jofe

Otro con portatil y sin problemas.

Y como te dicen por aqui, procura que resista las cargas (aunque ahora hay menos problema, que dentro de poco viene el frio   :Laughing:  )

Comprate un portatil "Verdadero" y no te compres un sobremesa "encapsulado".

Este mismo Lunes compre un portatil para el cuñado (con su dinero claro) en el corte ingles, por 1000  (no recuerdo el modelo, parece que no funciona la pagina de acer), pero basicamente era como

tu modelo, pero con 128MB de grafica y pantalla de 15 " , el disco de 60GB y  esta encantado.

Eso si, le pregunte al dependiente del Corte ingles y me confirmo que llevaba grabadora de dvds DUAL, pero no de doble capa   :Razz: 

Aunque tambien me confirmo y reafirmo (despues de ver desde varios puntos de vista el brillante logotipo Bluetooth) que no llevaba bluetooth ... y lo lleva.

Pero quien soy yo para chafarle el dia.

Buena compra, no tendras problemas y va como un tiro.

----------

## ertomas

Hola compañero.

Poder claro que se puede y va de lujo!

 :Arrow:  ¿Se puede? ----> Yo tengo instalado ahora mismo en mi portatil (PowerBook 15" G4) Gentoo 2005.1, con gnome, mplayer, firefox, etc..etc... y me funciona todo a las mil maravillas. Pienso que Gentoo es la mas idonea para instalar en un portatil, por lo menos para mi lo ha sido. He encontrado todos los paquetes que he necesitado. Tardarás mas tiempo en instalarlo que con otras distribuciones pero siempre merece la pena, se queda de lujo, y para mi gusto mas optimizado.

 :Arrow:   ¿Marcas, portatil en especial?----> Pienso que te cojas una lista de todos los dispositivos soportados por el kernel, y asi busques tu portatil. Yo me fijaria mas en la garantia que dan en el equipo y los componentes del interior. Por el tamaño yo no me pillaria un 12", me parece que los teclados son excesivamente pequeños, y la amplitud de pantalla no me gusta nada. Mi consejo seria un 15,4", (tengo las manos grandes...xD). Ya todo es cuestion de gustos, y manias...   :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  Procesador ---> Ahora lo mejor creo que seria especial comprarse un Intel Mobile, yo lo he probado y andan bien.

Un Saludo

----------

## Stolz

1º Se puede? Supongo que si, pero por si acaso.

Claro. Además por el caracter de Gentoo posiblemente sea la distro mas indicada para portatiles, ya que es altamente configurable y sus paquetes están muy actualizados.

2º ¿Que procesador de portatiles da menos problemas?

Ningun procesador da problemas. Hasta donde se (x86 y x86_64), están igual de bien soportados.

3º Algun portatil en especial? (cond. ligero y 1000e no mas.) Es para trabajar nada de entretenimiento, programar y demas.

Si quieres ligereza, lo mejor es un Centrino ( a pesar de que intel miente con su consumo). Si quieres algo mas de potencia pero no tan portable entonces un Turion de 25W. Por lo el uso que le vas a dar, pienso que en tu caso es mucho mejor un Centrino.

4º Marca de portatil influye?Claro que influye, no solo en la calidad sino en el servicio tecnico.

Por lo que se (no me hagas mucho caso):

-HP: hardware regular tirando a malo. Soporte tecnico: El mejor por goleada.

-Acer: Hardware normal, precio muy barato. Servicio tecnico normal.

-Dell: Hardware normal. Servicio tecnico: el peor de todos

-Toshiba: Hardware bueno. Precio tirando a caro. Servicio tecnico bueno.

-Sony: hardware muy bueno. Precio excesivamente caro. Servicio tecnico: ni idea.

-Compaq: hardaware bueno. Precio tirando a caro. Servicio tecnico: ni idea.

-Airis: hardware tirando a malo. Precio muy barato. Servicio tecnico: malo

Digo que no me hasgas mucho caso porque de esos, del unico que puedo hablar en 1ª persona es de HP, en 2ª persona (familiares) de Toshiba y Acer. De Dell no hace falta buscar mucho para saber lo del servico tecnico, con leer el 50% de blogs de portatiles de internet te darás cuenta de lo que apesta su servicio tecnico. Del resto, solo hablo por comentarios de 3ªs personas. Por supuesto, puedo equivocarme.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Yo conozco a bastante gente con diversos portátiles:

- HP: No los conozco muy a fondo, dependiendo del modelo, los plásticos parecen de gran calidad. Ten cuidado (esto con todas las marcas) en las visagras que lleva, yo tengo un Omnibook 4100 (PII a 266 MHz, 159 megas de RAM, Neomagic con 2.5 megas de memoria de vídeo),  y la pega que tiene es que los plásticos no son muy buenos, y las visagras son malísimas. En cuanto a hardware, a mí no me ha dado nunca problemas, y su batería dura unas 3 horas, lo cual me parece que está bastante bien dada la epoca en la que está hecho  :Smile: 

-Compaq: Hardware bueno, plásticos excelentes.

-Dell: Hardware buenísimo, la estructura (plásticos, visagras) es como de una roca, precio más bien caro, servicio técnico pésimo.

-Airis: Hardware malo, malísimo, plásticos malos, precio "barato", no conozco su servicio técnico.

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

Stolz, dell servicio tecnico malo? hardware normal?

Me he comprado recientemente un dell 2005 FPW (20,1' wide), en un review muestran claramente que el mismo panel que usan para el dell, mac lo usa en sus monitores cinema. En ese mismo review hacen test donde el dell sale ganando en brillo y contraste y por si fuera poco cuando me llego el monitor, tenia 2 pixeles muertos, llame a dell aver si me lo cambiaban (se supone que por mas de 7 no te lo cambian) y me mandaron 1 nuevo sin que yo me quedara sin monitor, y cuando éste me llego envie el viejo. No se si muchas empresas hacen eso, pero a mi desde luego me impacto y estoy mas que contento

Ahora, que tambien está claro que pude tener suerte, o que sea bastante diferente el servicio tecnico de portatiles y de perifericos.

salu2

----------

## pacho2

Yo he contado lo que he visto  :Smile: 

Obviamente viendo tu ejemplo veo que el servicio técnico de Dell a mejorado respecto al año pasado... quien sabe, lo mismo es que con tantas quejas se han puesto las pilas  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

Las dos cosas que buscaria si me compro otro portatil:

-Procesador: pentium m

-Pantalla: de 1400x1050 minimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkelphos

Muchas gracias a todos, en cuanto mas miro mÃ¡s me gusta el Acer TravelMate 3002. Lleva un pentium mobile, ya se que la pregunta es estupida, pero mas vale asegurarse que liarla, la arquitectura del Pentium Mobile es x86?

Muchas gracias de nuevo y perdonar mi ignorancia... :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias a todos, en cuanto mas miro mÃ¡s me gusta el Acer TravelMate 3002. Lleva un pentium mobile, ya se que la pregunta es estupida, pero mas vale asegurarse que liarla, la arquitectura del Pentium Mobile es x86?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo y perdonar mi ignorancia...

 

Si.

Por cierto, no debes disculparte por preguntar, y menos en un foro. Todos somos ignorantes en algo (yo por ejemplo en temas de portatiles xD).

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## druha

Ahora mismo te estoy escribiendo desde un gentoo en un acer travelmate 4152lmi con un centrino y va como la seda  :Smile:  En teoría un portátil es un ordenador más y te debe funcionar cualquier sistema para esa arquitectura, salvo que tengas algún dispositivo que te de el coñazo. Yo por ejemplo intenté probar ubuntu en este portátil (es que no me apetecía pasar por las compilaciones otra vez   :Embarassed:  ) y no había manera de que me detectara el lector de dvd durante la instalación. Al final la mandé al carajo y me puse gentoo y todo perfecto.

Pero también he leído por ahí que hay marcas que diseñan sus portátiles para que sólo puedan arrancar el sistema que proporcionan en sus discos de recuperación, no sé hasta qué punto será esto cierto.

Por cierto vaya fiebre que hay con los portátiles, está todo el mundo comprándose uno.

----------

## darkelphos

aaaahhhh me voy a volver Loco  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  gracias por vuestra ayuda, ahora bien, he ido a la fnac y el hacer tavelmate 3002 que era el que me gustaba, ese de la pantalla de 12" es muyyy incomodo, ademas no quedan  :Sad:  y en el corte ingles pero por 400e como se lo montan XDDD.

Tonces ahora tengo hechado el ojo al Samsung X10, q os parece, por favor sugerencias de portatiles, que pese 2 kilos o menos que me tengo q mover muxo y lo de la chepa la prefiero pa cuando sea mÃ¡s mayor. Prestaciones programar y demÃ¡s tampoco mu bestia.

Muchas asiassss

----------

## santiagozky

de lo que yo he visto, las sony dan muchisimas broncas, cuando entre a la universidad varios amigos (como unos 7) compraron vaios, antes de 2 meses 5 tuvieron que ir a garantia, mis experiencias con hp y dell han sido ambas favorables, y en cuanto a toshiba, son buenas, pero en las que he probado linux la mayoria me dieron broncas.

----------

## ps2

jeje yo tambien estoy por comprar un portatil y dudo entre un Apple, un HP y un Acer. La máquina funcionará con gentoo y FreeBSD o NetBSD de ser PPC.

Solo escribo por comentar que en verano 2003 adquirí en Miró un monitor Sony TFT con un pixel muerto. Me lo cambiaron por otro que no tenia ni un pixel muerto y sigue funcionando a las mil maravillas. Digo esto porque quizá en otro sitio me habrian dicho que me jodiera... el que pueda que pregunte bien en la tienda si le cambian el portatil por otro si hay aunque sea un pixel muerto. Según tengo entendido, y digo esto porque quizá sea erróneo, una vez que un TFT ya tiene un pixel muerto empiezan a salir mas. es cierto?

PD: No se dijo no sé donde que HP iba a empezar a vender portatiles con Ubuntu también? Si pienso tambien en Apple, aparte de que me hace "ilu" usar un PPC, es por no pagar la licencia de un sistema operativo que no voy a usar...

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Hola:

Quisiera aportar mi opinión... Mira conozco de cerca el mundo de los portátiles... En su día hice un estudio bastante completo para coprarme un portátil para poder usar Linux en él.

Normalmente los fabricantes de portátiles tienen 2 o 3 gamas bien difereciadas (o incluso más)... qué básicamente las marca la barrera de precios o el segmento de mercado: Productos ENTRY, segmento MEDIO y gama ALTA...

Los modelos "ENTRY" suelen ser productos con precio muy ajustado... características técnicas (potencia y configuraciones) medias-altas. Los modelos "MEDIOS" suelen estar dedicados a profesionales que necesitan soluciones de mobilidad y los modelos de "gama ALTA" para gente con poder adquisitivo alto...

Los modelos de gama "ENTRY" suelen dirigidos a particulares i usuarios esporádicos... estos equipos (según especificaciones de los mismos fabricantes) están inidcados para un uso esporádico: 2-3 horas día... Si das un uso intensivo a un equipo de esta gama acabarás quemádolo... ¿porqué? porque los sistemas de refigeración... diseño, bisagras, pantallas, plásticos, etc... algo tiene que justificar la diferencia de precio ¿no crees?...

Estoy hablando de los portátiles de marca... ya ni te menciono un portátil OEM... porque simplemente... no creo en ellos... casi todos pecan de lo mismo: exceso de calor, malas bisagras, problemas con las pantallas TFT, teclados, baterías, plásticos de baja calidad, etc, etc, etc...

Los portátiles de marca gozan de una buena garantía... hoy en día debe ser de 2 años y hay fabricantes que ofrecen una ampliación de garantía... (haste 3 años y creo que alguno hasta 5) que yo te recomiendo que compres... Fíjate que no hablo de los Servicios Post-Venta o de atención al cliente... hablar de esto bien te podría llevar toda una vida...   :Wink: 

Mira... creo que un portátil lo debes elegir por la calidad de su hardware... aquí sí es muy importante... porque tú lo que quieres es tener un equipo portátil... y no un equipo móvil... hay diferencias de concepto entre uno y otro concepto...

y además parece ser que le quieres dar caña.

Mira... yo personalmente te recomiendo los portátiles de IBM ThikPad. Recientemente IBM ha vendido su división de PCs y portátiles al fabricante chino Lenovo [url] http://www.pc.ibm.com/es/thinkpad/ [/url]. Yo tengo un portátil IBM de la serie T (para professionales) y estoy muy satisfecho con su calidad, rendimiento y resultado...

Mi experiencia personal con estas máquinas las resumo así: 

- Buen rendimiento

- Diseño compacto y reducido.

- Calidad excelente.

- Son duros y resistentes: calidad de los plásticosy bisagras... excelente sistema de refigeración: potente y silencioso

- Excelente soporte para Linux: Mucha información en internet. p.ej.: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki

- Continua aparición de actualizaciones de BIOS, firmware, etc...

- Y una tontería personal: el diseño que tienen es bastante conservador y muy parecido en todas las gamas. Esto quiere decir que todos los modelos de todas las gamas se parecen mucho... Aparentemente todos son iguales: si tienes un PIII  y un Centrino un al lado del otro hay diferencias... pero se parecen mucho... Esto tiene sentido a nivel de "imagen" de empresa el equipo que lleva de Director General y el Vendedor de calle parecen el mismo... Cuando tu ordenador tenga 2 o 3 años de antigüedad y aún funcione perfectamente no te verás "obligado" a comprar otro porque te sientas acomplejado porque tu equipo no se parece al último que ha aparecido en el mercado...

Hasta ahora sus configuraciones eran un poco caras y desfasadas... pero creo que ahora con Lenovo esto cambiará... aparecerán configuraciones potentes y muy ajustadas de precio... de hecho si leeis PC Actual de este mes aparece un Tablet PC a un precio recomendo de 1500 Euros aproximadamente... un equipo excelente... ya le he hechado un ojo...

Personalmente NO te recomiendo ACER... en el pasado fui un VAR en informática y en si día compre un Tablet PC C111 para probarlo e implementar una solución OEM con ellos. Resumiendo, mi esperiencia vital con ellos fue:

- Compro Tablet en importante Distribuidor Mayorista Nacional

- Recibo equipo y lo desembalo

- Conecto Fuente Alimentación

- Equipo se quema: ni 1 minuto de funcionamiento

- Llamada al Distribuidor: No es nuestra responsabilidad... llama al Servicio Atención Cliente de Acer

- Llamo Servido Atención Cliente: Despues de seguir un check control me dan número de incidencia.

- Envio al Servicio Ténico de Barcelona

- Después de 4 semanas... recibo el equipo "reparado"...

- El equipo original llevaba un Pentium M ULV de 1GHz y me lo devuelven reparado con uno de 900 MHz.   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

- Llamo al Servico Técnico para quejarme

- Que envie el equipo que lo solucionarán   :Wink: 

- Exijo un equipo nuevo... no reparado...

- Que hable con su "Central"...

- Imposible hablar con Central: aunque están en Barcelona sus teléfonos son secretos... el teléfono de contacto del Servicio Técnico esta Sicilia (creo recordar)   :Shocked: 

- Consigo un Teléfono del Director Comercial (no me acuerdo ni como) y consigo hablar con el...

- Muchas promesas... tardan 3 semanas en hacer el cambio...

- Recibo el cambio: el equipo de cambio NO ES NUEVO... es un equipo de exposición... lo sé porque estaba sucio y rallado...

- Me rindo... Le cojo manía y se lo vendo de "oferta" a un cliente...   :Crying or Very sad:  Un equipo que me gustaba por diseño, tamaño y prestaciones... pero con un pésimo servicio post-venta... Nunca más he vendido ni recomendado un equipo Acer... ni lo haré nunca másLast edited by Yoshi Assim on Sun Sep 11, 2005 9:03 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## darkelphos

mientras espero Ã¡s respuestas solo queria decir que muchas gracias por todo  :Very Happy: , sois geniales.

----------

## jofe

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> ..
> 
> Personalmente NO te recomiendo ACER... en el pasado fui un VAR en informática y en si día compre un Tablet PC C111 para probarlo e implementar una solución OEM con ellos. Resumiendo, mi esperiencia vital con ellos fue:
> 
> - Compro Tablet en importante Distribuidor Mayorista Nacional
> ...

 

Perdona que te diga, pero el primer fallo y el dolor de cabeza fue unicamente porque quisiste.

Tuve un problema parecido con un disco duro externo Woxter.

Llame Carrefour online (al que lo compre) y me comunicaron que debia ponerme YO en contacto con Woxter, que no era cosa suya.

Como se que siempre las cosas tienen gato encerrado y en cuanto pueden te la pegan, llame a la oficina de atencion al consumidor de Aragon.

Me informaron que naranjas de la china, que si tu compras algo a alguien, el no esta obligado unica y exclusivamente a dartelo sino a todo lo referente al servicio post-venta.

Tu compraste dicho portatil al Distribuidor Mayorista que dices, no a Acer (por lo que dices).

Con lo cual me dijeron que volviera a llamar a Carrefour online, si me decian que debia hablar yo con Woxter de nuevo, que le dijera que ni de coña, que era SU obligacion.

Y si seguia la cosa igual, me comunicaron que rellenara la consiguiente hoja de reclamacion y si no veian ningun cambio en el trato de Carrefour online, se procederia inmediatamente a la denuncia y mi HD no seria

reparado, seria sustituido por uno nuevo o se me abonaria su valor en metalico.

Asi que siento decirlo, pero te estresaste sin sentido.   :Mad: 

----------

## ps2

Bueno quizá eso sea ahora tambien que está lo de la garantia de dos años... no se...

En cualquier caso Acer lo que es por ejemplo la parte de atrás del TFT es muy blanda en unos modelos que he tocado; no sucede lo mismo con un portatil HP con el que tropiezo de vez en cuando...

un saludo.

Alguien puede comentar algo de los ibook ?

----------

## DDrDark

Los iboos muy buenos pero caro para lo que traen, la manzana "mordida" encarece su precio

----------

## ertomas

CompaÃ±ero.

Esta claro que la manza podrida segun tu dices encarece el precio, pero solo tienes que comparar el procesador, la temperatura, la bateria, el grosor y movilidad que ofrece el portatil tanto powerbook o ibook. Las conexiones que trae, bluetooth, wifi, FW800, FW400, la pantalla me encantada, la iluminacion del teclado, la velocidad de respuesta del HD, la unidad de DVDRW, y sobre todo la calidad que da apple. Yo tengo un powerbook que va a cumplir 2 aÃ±os en Diciembre, y si me tuviera que comprar otro portatil me compraria otro de apple. Es finisimo y menos de 2,5 kg, en un portatil de hace 2 aÃ±os. 

Un saludo, respeto tu opinion, pero creo que la manzana no es tan podrida. 

Mi gentoo funciona de miedo, en Ã©l.   :Razz: 

----------

## Sertinell

Pues yo me acabo d pedir un ibook, tras mucho buscar.

El presupuetso era ajustado y lo qeria de 12", a partir de ahi, con 900  buscar un centirno en 12" me resulto imposible. Asi qe me he pedido el ibook de 12"  :Very Happy: . En cuanto lo tenga le metere gentoo, y "gentoo on mac"   :Smile: 

----------

## ps2

creo que me voy a pillar un ibook... pero seguro que sera de 14" porque de 12" fijo que te quedas ciego... lástima que ya los powerbook se disparen un poco más

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Quote:*   

> Perdona que te diga, pero el primer fallo y el dolor de cabeza fue unicamente porque quisiste.
> 
> Tuve un problema parecido con un disco duro externo Woxter.
> 
> Llame Carrefour online (al que lo compre) y me comunicaron que debia ponerme YO en contacto con Woxter, que no era cosa suya.
> ...

 

Creo entender, por tu respuesta,  que no conoces la "política" de la Distribución de componentes y equipos informáticos a nivel Mayorista en España... Esta no tiene nada que ver con la que se puede aplicar en un gran almacén o una gran superfcie al consumidor final...

Intenté ser breve en la descripción del problema... pero te puedo decir que consulté con la Oficina Del Consumidor y con un abogado especialista... La garantía de 24 meses sólo se aplica al cliente final... pero NO cuando tu eres un revendedor...

Por cierto... SI me extresé mucho y con mucha razón... me sentí muy indefenso, frustado y cabreado (por no decirte de los perjuicios económicos deribados del retraso de la implementación de la solución que ofrecíamos al cliente...) y eso que la compra fue en un Distribudior de los importantes a nivel nacional... Imagínate si esto hubiera ocurrido en un distribuidor pequeño (que los hay)...

Sólo pretendí presentar mi experiencia personal con un equipo de marca y mi satisfacción hacia otra... Esta no es una ley de cumplimiento obligatorio, sólo son mis opiniones... y no son ni mejores ni peores que las de cualquier otra persona de este foro...

Sólo me queda añadir que llevo más de 10 años como consultor de hardware de alta disponiblidad y rendimiento y nunca me había encontrado en una situación como esta...

----------

## Yoshi Assim

He trabajado también con equipos Apple. Son simplemente... ¡¡¡geniales!!!    :Very Happy: 

Tener un equipo Apple es como... comprarte un Porsche... diseño, prestaciones, calidad...   :Smile: 

El único problema es...    ¡¡¡ te ha de gustar !!!    :Very Happy:       es como tener una Harley Davidson...   :Very Happy:   y además has de poder pagarlo... porque la calidad y el diseño...   :Very Happy:       ¡¡¡ se pagan !!!   :Shocked: 

Para la próxima implementación tendré que hacerla sobre hardware Apple PowerPC... y ya estoy deseando tener otra de estas maravillas en mis manos...

Por cierto... supongo que el equipo necesitas comprarlo ahora... si no es así y puedes esperar... podrías esperar a la aparición de los nuevos Mac bajo procesadores Intel...

----------

## Sertinell

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> Por cierto... supongo que el equipo necesitas comprarlo ahora... si no es así y puedes esperar... podrías esperar a la aparición de los nuevos Mac bajo procesadores Intel...

 Por mi parte lo tengo ya encargado, y lo he comprado ahora por lo mismo, queria probar un ppc  :Smile: . Ademas se esta avanzando en la obtencion de unos drivers libres para la AirpotExtreme, lo qe no estoy seguro es si la tarjeta grafica qe llevan los nuevos ibook's tiene drivers bajo linux ...

Me alegra leer una opinion positiva hacia apple de alguien qe ha trasteado muchos equipos, hasta ahora todas las opiniones buenas eran de maqueros y no eran muy objetivas ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ps2

jeje si es verdad que la opinión de los maqueros no me parecen a mi tampoco muy objetivas. al menos los que he conocido.

De todas formas creo que hasta el 2007 los portatiles de Apple no llevaran Intel.

Creo que mañana me pondre en contacto con Apple Store...   :Cool: 

----------

## darkelphos

sigo dando por saco ^^ que cada vez que leo respuestas estoy más perdido  :Razz: 

Ahora leyendo ya me ha dado el gusanillo de la manzanita, y me la quiero comer jejeje.

Vamos a ver, que no se mucho del tema, yo tengo entendido que apple es una plataforma distinta de ordenadores, con un sistema operativo propio y demás. Las preguntas son, ¿que tal es el sistema operativo de apple? he leido que gentoo va de muerte. ¿crea alguna complicacion? ¿que estructura de computador es? 

Acabo de mirar Ibooks y el de 12" esta muy bien de precio alrededor de los 1000e y la verdad es que son muy bonitos, ademas CREO que apple tiene que ver algo con IBM? siento mis pedradas, ¿que tal es la calidad de apple en general?

Mis opciones Ahora mismo son:

Samsung X10

Sumsung X20

Ibook G4 12" 

Los dos samsung tienen más procesador, pero seguramente las velocidades son distintas o el rendimiento en plan amd vs pentium, no? hablarme un poco del tema.

Si alguien tiene un portatil de 12" que me diga que tal se trabaja con él, y si el teclado es comodo, por el tamaño a mi me gustan pequeñitos jejeje.

De nuevo muchas gracias ^^

Una cosa ás que se me olvidada, en los ibooks ¿se puede tener como en windows gestor de arranque que te permita seleccionar mac o linux? Algo que no se pueda hacer? Gracias ^^

----------

## lanshor

Pues yo nunca he tenido ningun appler  :Sad:  Bien me gustaria...

La arquitectura es powerpc, y la frecuencia de reloj de los procesadores no puedes compararla a las de los de ix86, xq son otra arquitectura, xq los G5, etc son de 64 bit, etc etc

----------

## lanshor

Un ejemplo tonto, el procesador de la play2 creo que tiene rula a 400mhz y 128bits, alguien puede jugar a los juegos asi con un procesador de 32bits a 400mhz?

----------

## ps2

lanshor tu ejemplo no es nada tonto  :Wink: 

Siempre se ha dicho que un PPC y un sistema x86 a la misma velocidad rinde más el PPC. Ya sucedía con el sucesor del primer PPC, el 68060 a 50MHz llegué a oir que rendia como un pentium a 120Mhz. Claro que los sistemas operativos eran muy diferentes: AmigaOS y el PC era un msdos o un win95.

El sistema operativo de los Apple es el MacOS X que sale de Darwin que a su vez tengo entendido esta basado en FreeBSD.

Sobre su arquitectura actual y sobre MacOS X en la web de Apple podrás ver mucha información y comparativas debe haber muchisimas por internet. En pegasosppc hay una comparativa de x86 y G4s con quake3.

Un saludo

----------

## Sertinell

Si a mi me hubiera llegado el presupuesto para pillar un buen centrino de los ultimos a 12", igual de bonito, y con la misma duracion de bateria qe el ibook, lo habria pillado sin pensarlo. Pero por los 900 qe me ha salido no hay nada en x86.

Respecto a la comparativa d la PS2, bueo, el micro e la ps2 es como el micro de una tarjeta grafica ams o menos, esta especializado en graficos y poco mas, pon el micro de la PS2 a hacer cualquier otra cosa ....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DDrDark

Es lo mismo de siempre, un ejemplo claro:

un mac g5 de 2.7ghz y con atlhon64 de 2.7 overclockeado o un fx57. Cual tiene mas rendimiento? supuestamente un g5 no?... pero con lo que vale el g5, cuantos fx te compras? 2 seguro ..  :Razz: 

----------

## darkelphos

En conclusion:

Mejores prestaciones

Menos peso

Más Barato

Mas bonito

q tal es el mac os (so)? y lo del arranque y demas, q tal? asias de nuevo

tengo to el follon el la cabeza ^^ ya no solo se que portatil comprarme sino que ahora tengo más a la vista, os dejo especificaciones aqui y darme opinion please:

Samsung X10

Peso 1.8kg

Pantalla 14.1 "

Mobile 1.6ghz

512mb ram

nvidia 64mb dedicada

autonomia 2.3+4.5horas

Precio 1100e aprox.

Sumsung X20

Peso 2.3kg

Pantalla 15"

Mobile 1.6ghz

512 ddr II

Bluetooth

6 horas automia

Precio 846e + IVA (alrededor de 1000e o asi digo yo...)

Ibook 12"

Procesador más rapido

Pantalla 12"

Nvidia 32mb

512 mb ram

6 horas autonomia

peso 2.2kg

es mac 

Precio 1000 e aprox.

Tonces las decisiones son : Mac(pero la pantalla pequeña, no se si cansa la vista, opiniones porfa, ademas el mac pesa mas que el samsung x10) samsung x10 que poco pesa y las pestraciones más que aceptables, el x20 tiene mucha autoomia, no pesa en exceso y un poco más barato.

Ahora mismo me debato entre el x10 y el ibook, lo que me molesta del ibook es que vale lo mismo es más pequeño pero, pesa mas!! si pesara igual estaría claro.

Sugerencias porfaaaa deberia tenerlo decido y con gentoo rulando para el 26 de sept ^^

Muchas asiassssss

----------

## pacho2

 *druha wrote:*   

> Ahora mismo te estoy escribiendo desde un gentoo en un acer travelmate 4152lmi con un centrino y va como la seda  En teoría un portátil es un ordenador más y te debe funcionar cualquier sistema para esa arquitectura, salvo que tengas algún dispositivo que te de el coñazo. Yo por ejemplo intenté probar ubuntu en este portátil (es que no me apetecía pasar por las compilaciones otra vez   ) y no había manera de que me detectara el lector de dvd durante la instalación. Al final la mandé al carajo y me puse gentoo y todo perfecto.
> 
> Pero también he leído por ahí que hay marcas que diseñan sus portátiles para que sólo puedan arrancar el sistema que proporcionan en sus discos de recuperación, no sé hasta qué punto será esto cierto.
> 
> Por cierto vaya fiebre que hay con los portátiles, está todo el mundo comprándose uno.

 

La próxima vez que quieras probar una distribución prueba mandriva  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *santiagozky wrote:*   

> de lo que yo he visto, las sony dan muchisimas broncas, cuando entre a la universidad varios amigos (como unos 7) compraron vaios, antes de 2 meses 5 tuvieron que ir a garantia, mis experiencias con hp y dell han sido ambas favorables, y en cuanto a toshiba, son buenas, pero en las que he probado linux la mayoria me dieron broncas.

 

Yo he visto muchos Toshiba, y, aunque de materiales parace que están muy bien, he visto que todos se calientan bastante.

De vez en cuando hay buenas ofertas en el corte ingles, también puedes mirar en media markt o en carrefour.

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> jeje yo tambien estoy por comprar un portatil y dudo entre un Apple, un HP y un Acer. La máquina funcionará con gentoo y FreeBSD o NetBSD de ser PPC.
> 
> Solo escribo por comentar que en verano 2003 adquirí en Miró un monitor Sony TFT con un pixel muerto. Me lo cambiaron por otro que no tenia ni un pixel muerto y sigue funcionando a las mil maravillas. Digo esto porque quizá en otro sitio me habrian dicho que me jodiera... el que pueda que pregunte bien en la tienda si le cambian el portatil por otro si hay aunque sea un pixel muerto. Según tengo entendido, y digo esto porque quizá sea erróneo, una vez que un TFT ya tiene un pixel muerto empiezan a salir mas. es cierto?
> 
> PD: No se dijo no sé donde que HP iba a empezar a vender portatiles con Ubuntu también? Si pienso tambien en Apple, aparte de que me hace "ilu" usar un PPC, es por no pagar la licencia de un sistema operativo que no voy a usar...

 

Yo he visto un iBook G3 y, a parte de que he visto a MacOSX un poco lento, aunque los materiales son excelentes, no creo que eso justifique su elevado precio.

Conozco a una persona que usa NetBSD y va muy bien  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Mira... yo personalmente te recomiendo los portátiles de IBM ThikPad. Recientemente IBM ha vendido su división de PCs y portátiles al fabricante chino Lenovo [url] http://www.pc.ibm.com/es/thinkpad/ [/url]. Yo tengo un portátil IBM de la serie T (para professionales) y estoy muy satisfecho con su calidad, rendimiento y resultado...
> 
> Mi experiencia personal con estas máquinas las resumo así: 
> ...

 

Yo he visto algún que otro IBM y a mi también me ha parecido que los materiales con los que estan contruidos son excelentes. Si te compras un Thinkpad ten cuidado con los lm_sensors, no es nada recomendable que los instales http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> lanshor tu ejemplo no es nada tonto 
> 
> Siempre se ha dicho que un PPC y un sistema x86 a la misma velocidad rinde más el PPC. Ya sucedía con el sucesor del primer PPC, el 68060 a 50MHz llegué a oir que rendia como un pentium a 120Mhz. Claro que los sistemas operativos eran muy diferentes: AmigaOS y el PC era un msdos o un win95.
> 
> El sistema operativo de los Apple es el MacOS X que sale de Darwin que a su vez tengo entendido esta basado en FreeBSD.
> ...

 

A mi no es que me haya gustado mucho el MacOSX, es cierto que esta lleno de "tonteriitas" que hacen que parezca una escritorio bastante majo, pero, por ejemplo, su velocidad de arranque es lamentable, y el Quicktime se abre más lento en un iBook G4 (esto lo vi en el corte ingles en la exposición  :Wink: ) que cuando lo emulas en un PIV a 3GHz.

El portátil, como máquina, está bien, pero el sistema operativo, a pesar de que se lo "hace" un grupo de freebsd, es bastante lento...

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Es lo mismo de siempre, un ejemplo claro:
> 
> un mac g5 de 2.7ghz y con atlhon64 de 2.7 overclockeado o un fx57. Cual tiene mas rendimiento? supuestamente un g5 no?... pero con lo que vale el g5, cuantos fx te compras? 2 seguro .. 

 

Si el PPC lo corres bajo MacOSX y el Athlon sobre gentoo o mandriva... el Athlon "rinde" más, sin duda alguna...

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> En conclusion:
> 
> Mejores prestaciones
> 
> Menos peso
> ...

 

Yo elegiría el X20, tiene una gran autonomía y, creo, que eso merece la pena  :Wink: 

En mi opinión, esa autonomía tan grande merece la pena...

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## ertomas

Buenos dias a todos.

Creo que no se deberia de mezclar y ppc es mejor o peor que athlon, pentium u otras arq. como x86, o x86_64. Estais comparando procesador risc, contra procesadores cisc. Y entonces ya entrariamos a la pregunta del millÃ³n Risc o Cisc?. Pienso que cada cual se tiene que comprar un portatil a la medida que lo necesite, y nunca malgastar en dinero en cosas tontas que no las vas a necesitar. Por ejemplo para que quiero una estacion de sonido multimedia en el portatil (esos tipicos altavoces que salen de todos lados del portatil), si siempre llevo los cascos?....etc..etc. Yo me compre hace 2 aÃ±os un PowerBook de 15" porque me gusta mucho ppc, y probe antes un eMac, y me encanto. Creo que no se puede comparar Risc o Cisc, porque son 2 tipos distintos, aunque no sean Risc o Cisc nativos. 

Los portatiles Samsung lo he probado en mano y han funcionado bien, no se calientan mucho, y la verdad son ligerillos. Pero I love ppc. 

Un Saludo, y espero que elijas el portatil adecuadamente.

----------

## DDrDark

pronto mac sera cisc, si ponen los intel  :Razz:  y a como prueba de ello te puedes descargar el tiger para x86 xD

salu2

----------

## jofe

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Creo entender, por tu respuesta,  que no conoces la "política" de la Distribución de componentes y equipos informáticos a nivel Mayorista en España... Esta no tiene nada que ver con la que se puede aplicar en un gran almacén o una gran superfcie al consumidor final...
> 
> 

 

Pos parece ser que no, gracias x la aclaracion

----------

## Sertinell

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> pronto mac sera cisc, si ponen los intel  y a como prueba de ello te puedes descargar el tiger para x86 xD
> 
> salu2

 Por eso me he lo he comprado ahora, qeria probar un PPC y qeda bastante tiempo hasta qe salga otro Risc absequible a mi bolsillo

----------

## g0su

Hola! 

Yo tengo en casa un samsung x5 que esta ahora muyyy bien de precio hace 1 año y medio me costo 1500 euros ahora por 999 euros lo tienes en centros comerciales. Pesa 1.96KG y es un centrino el unico problema la bateria que son cerca de las 2horas reales, con la bateria grande dura 3.5horas reales asi que tira muy bien. Es de 14.1" y funciona todo en gentoo.

Luego tengo un power book que es el que uso yo, bueno este no tan bien parado... no ahi soporte de la wireless(bueno acaba de salir una especie de seudoemulacion de macox para el driver), no tiene aceleracion grafica y el touchpad de la version 6.8 que es la mas nueva y la que tengo yo no rula muy bien pero vamos muy contento con el la verdad. Pero el ibook es muy parecido y tiene una ati 9200 en vez de una 5200 go de nvidia y por tanto tiene aceleracion grafica y va de lujo y el precio es de 1000 euros el de 12" con un peso de 2.2kg con 5 horas de bateria, vamos una buena compra.

Por cierto, no creo que gentoo sea la mejor solucion para un portatil... tener el portatil a saco durante muchas horas no es bueno, un portatil no tiene la disipacion oportuna(ojo yo tengo gentoo en los dos portatiles pero las cosas como son). Piensa que unas xorg te van a tardar su hora y media, si le metes las qt, kdelibs y kdebase ufff mucho tiempo... yo uso un ventilador de 12cm que le da directo a la zona del micro y la verdad que lo enfria bastane. A mi me costo todo el sistema unas 12 horas desde el stage3 hasta tenerlo todo listo(Xorg, gnome, firefox, qt, gimp, gtkam etc etc) en un G4 1.5. En el samsung parecido aunque lo hice a rachas(es un pentium-m no dothan 1.6GHZ)...

Suerte con la compra.

----------

## DDrDark

Yo sinceramente si me comprara un mac, no le pondria linux. Pero como necesito linux como kien necesita aire para respirar, me compraria un acer, dell, toshiba o alguno tochos destos

salu2

----------

## ertomas

Pero gOsu no siempre tienes que estar compilando siempre, aunque el proceso de la instalacion se nota mucho el uso del portatil y da miedo. Yo me tire exactamente 1 dia para ponerlo todo en On, cuando digo todo, digo todo. Todas las cosas Sleep, Pbbuttons, etc..etc... Y la verdad no estoy constantemente haciendo emerge, porque ya lo tengo todo todo, gvim, anjuta, firefox, openoffice...etc..etc.. y ya no tengo que hacer nada mas de compilacion dura. 

DDrDark, he visto como funciona un linux en ppc, tanto en sobremesa tanto como en portatil y me encanta. Y si algo de me gusta de ppc, y de los portatiles apple, es la autonomia, respuesta y facilidad de desplazamiento (no pesan nada), por eso me compre uno. Aunque respeto tu opinion, cada cúal es libre de opinar lo que quiera.

Pienso y sigo diciendo,  que uno se tiene que comprar el portatil que necesita y nunca de mas..., y crep que apple tiene unos portatiles para todos los gustos, y precios, sin meternos en el tema de que sean ppc o no. A mi samsung me gusto bastante como funcionaban...

Un Saludo, nos vemos compañeros

----------

## flaab_0n

Ponerle Linux a un Portatil Apple es una aberracion.

Con apple, es un sacrilegio no usar Mac Os X, es una union magnifica entre solidez unix y entorno amigable.

Y desde luego, para usar Linux no hace falta comprarse un Apple de 2300 euros, es tirar el dinero.

Es mi opinion.

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

Para los que están tan felices con el rendimeinto de los MAC e idolatran su sitema operativo, tal vez estos articulos les abran los ojos:

http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2520

http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2436

Provienen de Anandtech que, si no es la que mas, al menos sí una de las web más prestigiosas de internet en cuanto a  articulos de hardware.

A mi me encantan los MAC, pero creo que por norma general están sobreestimados. Además, cada vez tienen menos de exclusivos (de Motorola a PowerPC y luego a Intel, de SCSI a IDE,... y creo que ahora los Apple llevan o van a llevar DRM).

Saludozzzzz

----------

## ps2

Miré ese artículo hará una semana o dos y a parte de que me guste el hardware, lo primero que haria con un bicho así seria ponerle un sistema operativo de código abierto antes que usar MacOS X por mucho UNIX que sea...

Un tema más cuando te refieres a los cambios de procesador de Apple sólo comentar que cuando comentas Motorola, para aclarar a quien no lo sepa, estas hablando de la serie 680x0. He de decir que, hasta donde yo se, la arquitectura PowerPC nació de una colaboración conjunta IBM+Motorola+Apple y el primer PPC de todos venía de un 68060 (Según Amiga Format que ya no existe pero era una revista muy buena). Pasar a PowerPC es la "evolución natural" si vienes de los 680x0 tal como hizo Apple y Amiga.

Si me comprara un iBook le metia Gentoo o NetBSD (el que mejro soporte el hardware) a saco pasando de MacOS X para quien dice que borrar MacOS X seria una aberración. No quiero un sistema operativo propietario en mi máquina. Aunque eso supongo que es una cuestión de ideales  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## Sertinell

Yo borrare MAc OS x del ibook en cuanto tenga soporte para la airportExtreme, y para la tarjeta grafica en gentoo.  :Smile: 

----------

## focahclero

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Yo borrare MAc OS x del ibook en cuanto tenga soporte para la airportExtreme, y para la tarjeta grafica en gentoo. 

 

Pues por lo que yo sé (según Preguntas de uso frecuente de Gentoo Linux/PowerPC - ¿Cómo puedo configurar mi tarjeta Airport u otra tarjeta Wi-Fi?  ) soporte todavía no lo hay, pero sí hay opción de utilizarla con Gentoo: Using the Airport Extreme in Linux (via MOL)

Igual te animas a probar algo que *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: This is still experimental!

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sertinell

Ya sabia lo del MOL, eaun no me ha llegado el ibook, pero supongo qe cuando lo tenga probare a ver qe talde comodo es eso ...

----------

## darkelphos

Hola gente, antes de nada deciros que gracias por todo durante todo este tiempo, en este pequeÃ±o post he aprendido un monton de cosas y ya lo tengo todo bastante claro. 

Mi decision final va a ser el Samsung x20, me sale 965e. Ni mÃ¡s ni menos. Sus 6 horas de autonomia y su poco peso 2.3kg me hicieron decidir, aunque el x10 me molaba eso que pesara 1.8kg no voy a pagar 200e como minimo para medio kilo de peso menos y menos autonomia y prestaciones jijiji. 

Sobre los Apple me encantaron, estube mirando y son chulisimos, incovenientes que les he visto han sido el peso, el de 12" pesa 2.2kg y el samsung x20 pesa 2.3kg y tiene una pantalla de 15". Es decir tan ligeros no son, (claramente estoy hablando del ibook, el powerbook no me llega la pasta y ni los mire) luego tambien hay que decir que son muy bonitos, pero entre el peso y que me acordÃ© que desgraciadamente necesito windows para algunas cosas que otras q en linux no va.. (me exigen usar unos programas que solo estan para windows y los necesito) me condujeron al samsung. Apple tambien hay que decir que tienen un maravilloso descuento para estudiantes!!! lo veo genial y deberia estar en todas las compaÃ±ias.

Gracias chicos y Â¿chicas? (no se a lo mejor hay alguna por ahi jijji), por enseÃ±arme tanto, ya os contare como va, el martes espero pedirlo y el miercoles en casita.  He aprendido un monton de apple, de arquitecturas, portatiles, pesos, y a tomar decisiones dificiles XD xke hoy en dia hay un amplio mercado de portatiles. 

Algo que criticar de todo lo que he mirado, que la oferta de AMD es mÃ¡s pobre, con mucho gusto me hubiera comprado un amd, ya que siendo partidario de pentium durante toda la vida, cuando pentium IV vs Amd 64, estube leyendo se nota quienes son mÃ¡s legales que quien. Pentium siempre te dice aprox, teorica y demas mientrtas que amd te da la real. Creo que lei algo tambien sobre portatiles, que pentium da en consumo teorico al 75% y amd da el real al 100% y aun asi no se va mucho. Es una pena seria muy feliz con un amd, pero no tengo dinero para el ferrari que es el amd mÃ¡s decente que he encontrado. Por favor no empeceis con la  guerra de amd64 vs pentium. OK? Ya hay muchos post por ahi  :Razz:  Todos hemos leido mucho y cada uno tiene sus ideas. ok?  :Razz: 

Un saludo gente, gracias por todo, y me vereis por aqui cuando acabe examenes.

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!

----------

## frodoweb

He llegado tarde a este hilo.

Yo tengo un iBook G4 12'', por si alguien no te respondio con 12'' no solo no se te cansa la vista sino que casi no notaras diferencia con 14'' y es mucho mas bonito algo peke (movilidad).

Respecto a rendimiento, linux, macosx ... expongo mi opinion basada en la experiencia.

Un mac es bonito y enamora a primera vista.

Siento mucho decirlo (y lo siento de veras) pero para mi el Ghz importa, y repito que me baso en la experiencia. Quizas, y reitero el quizas porque no he hecho comparaciones fisicas; un G4 1,2 (que es el que tengo yo) y otro x86 de  1,4 vayan a la misma velocidad, pero desde luego que el procesador powerpc no es la maravilla a la que han dado nombre.

Mac OS X, enamora a primera vista pero hay algo que me revienta y es que es tan bonito tan bonito tan bonito que si hay un error mejor te quedas sin saberlo  :Razz: . Respecto a que sea like-unix es una GRAN ventaja que te traera muchas alegrias, eso si que lo aseguro. Portage on mac no me ha dado ninguna solucion, wget solo  :Razz: 

Linux en el ibook... he trasteado tanto con este tema que puedo decirte que la situacion se ha quedado en el macosx por defecto y una gentoo framebuffer de 3 gb. Defectos que le veo a usar linux por defecto son; temperatura, vida de la bateria a largo plazo, software y hardware incompatible ...

Autonomia de la bateria; 6 horas NI DE COÑA. 6 horas de dura si lo tienes encendido a medio brillo de pantalla y sin hacer nada. Trabajando normal (openoffice, eclipse, safari, itunes) te dura media de 4:30 horas y con linux a ese nivel 3:00 horas.

El tema de la Airport extreme es graciosisimo. Yo hasta que no haya un driver para linux no usaria linux. Digo lo de gracioso por la solucion de MOL... claro que al principio ilusiona porque has conseguido algo que todo el mundo quiere... pero no me digas que es viable que para poder navegar via wifi o ver Flash debes uniciar un SO con lo que tarda, lo que quema de procesador y bateria con el elevo de temperatura que conlleva..., ya digo que al principio dices; me sirve pero luego es insufrible.

Algo se me olvidara pero bueno. En resumen te puedo decir que estoy muy muy contento con la compra porque sirve para mis espectativas de maravilla y no me ha dado ningun problema, (pero, siempre hay un pero) esta hecho para su SO. Linux va, pero tienes mas peros que macosx para lo que yo lo uso.

Saludetes; espero que te sirva.

----------

